# want a NOGA for Xmas



## Karl_T (Oct 20, 2014)

The MSC sale flyer just came...

They have NOGA indicator holders on sale. You haven't lived till you used one of these. Loosen the jam nut, everything is loosy goosy. Tighten the nut and its in place solid.
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/87941472?orderedAs=EG87941472&pxno=41071467&rItem=87941472


free ship over $100 code FIRSTFF

Actually, I asked my son if he wants one for Xmas. He loaned me his a few years back. I had always used a cheap ENCO one. He asked for it back a few months ago and I refused to return it 

Karl


----------



## bobby light (Oct 20, 2014)

X2 

add me to the list of wanting one as well this year


----------



## darkzero (Oct 20, 2014)

Areed, after buying my first Noga & using it I fell in love, had to get another one. Well couldn't just have one more, I have 5 of them now & I still have my eye on a few others.

BTW, MSC, Enco, & Travers almost always have Nogas on sale. They vary on which ones are on sale so if there's a model your looking at that is not on sale, check out on of the others.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 20, 2014)

If that link is corect that is a heck of a deal. Indicator, indicator base, and T shirt.








      I am in for one for christmass. I PM'd you my address.:roflmao:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 20, 2014)

I got one of those Noga T-shirts from MSC. It was an XL but it's not like any XL shirts that I have. I guess XL in Isreal is much smaller. :rofl:


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 20, 2014)

I have wanted one for a while. I first seen it on aboms videos. It works so fast for him I dont know why I am wasting so much time ahaha


----------



## rpmMan (Oct 20, 2014)

I stumbled on an ebay one a few weeks ago.. never heard of them before but yeah it is the bomb.. love to have a few more

rich


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 20, 2014)

bobby light said:


> X2
> 
> add me to the list of wanting one as well this year



Make it X3,
i'd love to be on your gift list,
 long lost, uncle Karl:jester:


----------

